#ubuntu-java 2005-12-09
<hkais> hi
<hkais> hi
<hkais> is any repository available for java under ubuntu?
<hkais> java under ubuntu seems to be bad supported...
<tashiro> Why do you think it?
<hkais> i searched for tomcat, jre(jsdk 1.4 or 5 and so on with nut much sucess
<tashiro> tomcat 5 is in dapper AFAIK. Sun's jdk won't go into Ubuntu/Debian because of license issues
<tashiro> hkais: If you need Sun's jvm then you have to package it with java-package.
<doko> tashiro, hkais: install j2sdk1.4 from multiverse
<hkais> doko: the version of blackdown?
<hkais> i have it already
<hkais> there can i find a tomcat package?
<doko> hkais: read what tashiro did write
<hkais> doko: sorry havn't seen it.
<hkais> are there any ant support in ubuntu?
<hkais> sorry maybe i am to stupid to find some packages in the packages.ubuntu.org
<hkais> i found it...
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-04
<ktulu77> bonsoir les gens
<vil> doko: hi
<vil> doko: if you would have time tomorrow, there is a TB meeting starting at 20:00 GMT
<vil> doko: I will attend it
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-06
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<vil> doko: ping
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-08
<antmanuv> hello
<antmanuv> anyone ?
<bigbopper> Hi all... total newbie to Linux and am having LOADS of trouble,everbody says Linux is easy!!! Mmmmm! would take issue with that statment LOL, how the hell do I get a Java Plug -in to work in firefox?? you have to do a Manual Install, Heads up my Arse trying to get it to work!!!!  lol help please.
<bigbopper> Am I in this room???
<tmarble> please start with step 5. here:  https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<tmarble> OR -- simply search for Sun Java in Synaptic (be sure to select the package sun-java5-plugin)
<bigbopper> Hey thanx for the reply , that would be easy in windows but here!!!! am struggling lol will let you know  brb
<bigbopper> The Sun Java 5.0 Browser plug-ins there but I cant tick it?? Ive managed to D/L Sun Java 5.0 and install it,will this do and do I have to restart??
<tmarble> please exit and restart Firefox... then enter this for the URL about:plugins
<bigbopper> Mmmmm Terminal says theres No Java 5 plug in there??
<bigbopper> Sorry folks but the sun-java5-plugin is not there in Add/Remove or Synaptic??
<tmarble> you probably have to insure that you have added the multiverse (commercial) component
<bigbopper> Am DAFT I know but I only installed Ubuntu a few hour ago lol
<bigbopper> multiverse (commercial) component????????????
<tmarble>   http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<bigbopper> when I was Pre-install I read that the Learning Curve was Steep but worth it!!!!!  Bloody Hell !! my heads going round and now More reams of reading! lol think Im going to give up! 
<tmarble> gosh, a little more patience gets you very close to software freedom... shame to quit now!
<bigbopper>  multiverse (commercial) havent a clue where you find this never mind what it is Or how to set it!!
<tmarble> OK.. starting from Gnome -- pick the System menu, then Administration then Synaptic Package Manager
<tmarble> Then (in Synaptic) choose the menu Settings | Repositories...
<tmarble> you can check all of: universe, main, multiverse, restricted
<tmarble> You will then need to click the Reload button
<tmarble> Type "java5-plugin" in the Search Box
<tmarble> Then check the package sun-java5-plugin for installation
<tmarble> Then click apply... you will get the plugin installed
<tmarble> Then exit/restart Firefox (once that installation is complete)
<tmarble> HTH
<bigbopper> Then check the package sun-java5-plugin for installation. Ok got to here but theres no java5 package showing in synaptic??
<tmarble> hmmm  did you add multiverse?
<bigbopper> hank on they where all ticked! I`ll check brb
<bigbopper> Mmmmm there all ticked and it asks me to reload then says repositers changed but still No java5 
<tmarble> did you reload?
<bigbopper> yes done it 3 times after restarting synaptic and still no java5-plugin listed??
<bigbopper> Ive done this very thing so many times in windows on forums with newbies know what its like 
<bigbopper> sometimes it just will not work!! when it should. thanx for all you help but I give up bye
<tmarble> sorry
<bigbopper> np
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-09
<ge3k> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-10
<dou213> how can i establish the connection between 2 classes so that they can use each other's methods?
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-03
<matteo> hi all
<matteo> i have ubuntu, and using firefox
<matteo> many pages with java is much faster under windows than under linux.. do u know why ?
<man-di> no patience, these kids today
<tmarble> doko: ping
<doko> tmarble: pong
<tmarble> doko: i am in a meeting atm to discuss icedtea/openjdk in hardy
<doko> ahh, interesting =)
<tmarble> if nothing else changes... would you put icedtea in main?
<PeterT> Hello.  I'm having trouble getting the java plugin to work in firefox.
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-06
<Sudeep> anyone there?
<Sudeep> hi
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-07
<andres_> hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-01
<th3nux3r> hello
<th3nux3r> now, i am develop java in ubuntu, but i am only have 1 GB memory, my lappie is too late. Do you Have any solution for this?
<gr1ff1n> hi there
<gr1ff1n> does anyone knows if it is possible to create a Jtree using an array 3D (array of array f array) ??
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-03
<Stef1> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-04
<hannesw> hi there
<hannesw> just wanted to drop a note that i uploaded java-gnome 4.0.9 to my ppa:
<hannesw> https://launchpad.net/~hannesw/+archive
<hannesw> the 4.0.7 in universe is hopelessly out of date already (although only half a year old)
<hannesw> what's the best way to get this into universe? I contacted the debian maintainers already
<persia> hannesw, Best way is indeed to contact the Debian maintainers.  If it hasn't been picked up by late January, it might be advanced in Ubuntu, but we try not to do that.
<Koon> Team meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Koon> persia: aren't you in vacation ? :)
<persia> Koon, Yes, but this hotel has bandwidth :)
<Koon> Meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<Koon> slytherin: -> #ubuntu-meeting
<hannesw> persia: yes, I did that and it seems like Manu (the debian packager) is going to pick it up.
<persia> hannesw, Excellent news then.  Thanks for looking into that.
<persia> Just on the UDS VoIP topic.
<persia> Typically each session is icecasted for listening without participation.
<persia> There's usually also a VoIP infrastructure: one requests a temporary VoIP account for the UDS VoIP server, and can connect to each room.
<persia> The schedule usually has the VoIP room numbers shown.
<slytherin> persia: icecasts is what I was talking about.
<persia> Depends on the topic really.  You can't talk back to an icecast.  Especially if you're likely to be involved in the results of a topic, it's worth using the VoIP connection.
<slytherin> For now, I am only interested in listening.
<Koon> in some rooms there is also IRC channel projection
<mohbana> hello is anyone around?
<robilad> yes
<mohbana> do i need the 32bit jvm on linux to run javafx
<mohbana> or applets for that matter
<mohbana> currently, i only have openjdk 64bit installed
<mohbana> i don't even know if i got applet support.  how do i test it
<robilad> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<mohbana> how do i isntall more than one vm? for instance i want to install jre6u11
<robilad> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<mohbana> huh, does that install jre6u11?
<mohbana> i think that was just released today
<robilad> oh, no idea
<robilad> you said for instance
<robilad> i thought it was just an example
<mohbana> if /opt doesn't exist, shall i just create it with 'sudo mkdir /opt'
<mohbana> nvm
<mohbana> i could sure use some help
<mohbana> any link
<mohbana> anyone?
<mohbana> hello world
<mohbana> if i install via jreu11 via update-alternatives --config java does the webplugin get installed as well
<persia> mohbana, Essentially, if you install anything without using the package management system, you're likely to have a few issues, and they're not really issues we'd be well informed to help sort.
<mohbana> what's the official name of the applet thingy?
<persia> "applet thingy"?
<mohbana> running java progs in the browser
<persia> I use icedtea6-plugin, but there are probably others that work.
<mohbana> i'm gonna ask in the openjdk channel
<mohbana> but you tried to say, install the complete jre
<persia> No, I only said to use the packaging.  The same as when we were talking about building openjdk from source previously.  When you use code from upstream, especially when it's not using the same packaging framework, it's unlikely anyone here has the answer to a question.
<doko> what is Onkar's nickname?
<persia> slytherin
<persia> It's 03:00 there, so probably at least a few hours though.
<mohbana> sudo update-alternatives --install "whatcaniputinhere" "java" "/opt/jre1.6.0_11/bin/java" 1
<mohbana> can i use "/opt/jre1.6.0_11/bin/java" in "whatcaniputinhere"
<mohbana> or does it have to be "/usr/bin/java"
<mohbana> ok i've done javaws and java
<mohbana> i just can't seem to workout the plugin
<mohbana> $ ls -l | grep plugin
<mohbana> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  80843 2008-11-10 10:00 libjavaplugin_jni.so
<mohbana> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 358202 2008-11-10 10:00 libjavaplugin_nscp_gcc29.so
<mohbana> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 268961 2008-11-10 10:00 libjavaplugin_nscp.so
<mohbana> so which one do i link to my plug-ins folder
<mohbana> ok, i think everone is asleep as it's 3:00
<mohbana> ln -s /opt/jre1.6.0_11/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so /home/mbana/.mozilla/plugins/
<mohbana> something wrong with that?
<mohbana> i don't have the icedtea plug-in installed
<mohbana> i've restarted firefo
<mohbana> x
<mohbana> i sure could use help
<mohbana> ......
<mohbana> please help
<mohbana> any ideas on how i'll configure nsplugginwrapper to use the 32bit plugin
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-05
<mohbana> hello, is anyone running javafx
<mohbana> on ubuntu
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-07
<mohbana> hello, once i've installed sun's java how do i make all apps use it
<the_alyx_vance> hi
<mohbana> hello, once i've installed sun's java how do i make all apps use it
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-30
<williboid> hi @ll
<williboid> can me please help ?
<ttx> doko: it's getting difficult to keep maven outside of main -- will be required if we sync jexcelapi for example, see http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/j/jexcelapi/current/changelog
<doko> ttx: maven-repo-helper already is in main
<ttx> ah, missed that one.
<ttx> then this one is good to go :)
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-03
<ttx> Good morning
<nthykier> Hi ttx
<ttx> Hey Niels
<ttx> nthykier: I probably won't have time to work on tomcat6 before mid-January
<ttx> nthykier: We have a lot of things to do in Ubuntu before the lucid alpha2 milestone
<ttx> (Jan 14th)
<nthykier> ttx: alright; as I recall I only miss LP: #475457 and then all the confirmed bugs on the Ubuntu side should be done. I will try to fix it this weekend and probably get it uploaded as wll
<nthykier> well*
<ttx> bug 475457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475457 in tomcat6 "Adding JSVC_CLASSPATH to /etc/default/tomcat6" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475457
<ttx> right
<ttx> nthykier: you can ask \sh to prepare a patch for this one
<ttx> there is one submitted on the bug but he thought of a better one
<ttx> he usually is in #ubuntu-motu
<nthykier> ttx: didn't you already post his suggestion?
<ttx> nthykier: oh yes
<ttx> just in case you needed some help
<ttx> but it's rather straightforward ;)
<nthykier> ttx: Yeah, I do believe it is just within my capabilities ;)
<ttx> nthykier: perfect then :)
<nthykier> ttx: Which reminds me that I also need to do a new upload of jetty
<ttx> nthykier: fwiw, I should work on getting jetty to ubuntu main sometime this cycle as well
<ttx> we currently have a "jetty6" that only does the libraries
<ttx> so we'd converge to the jetty in debian
<ttx> now that it has been updated to 6
<ttx> so I'll probably test it and report any issue I have with it :)
<ttx> again, probably after mid-January.
<ttx> (currently, "jetty" is in ubuntu universe)
<ttx> for example, ubuntu main will require enabling testsuites wherever we can.
<ttx> I had a few issues with it enabling part of it in the jetty6 package :)
<nthykier> ttx: Alright - I will probably also upload a new version of jetty before January if I can figure its build out - It blocks the upgrade for eclipse.
<nthykier> ttx: But if you have other changes in January we can just add these and re-upload then.
<ttx> sure
<thkoch> Hi. Anyone coming to FOSDEM ( http://www.fosdem.org ) ?
<thkoch> What about a meeting of Debian/Ubuntu Java people there?
<ttx> thkoch: I plan to be there
<ttx> thkoch: not 100% sure yet I'll be able to come
<thkoch> I'm new to Java and Java Stuff in Debian/Ubuntu. Should we start a list of people coming to FOSDEM in some wiki?
<ttx> maybe too soon to set a list
<thkoch> is there a java irc channel for debian people?
<thkoch> found it on oftc
<nthykier> thkoch: Sounds like a good idea - not sure I can make it, but I will have a look at it
<thkoch> ttx: Sav, that you're interested in hadoop packaging? Do you know, whether the cloudera GIT repo is public somewhere? Do you know, why they make new packages (*-18, *-20) for new hadoop releases?
<ttx> thkoch: haven't followed up on them recently
<thkoch> Maybe time to poke cloudera again :-)
<thkoch> For those interested in Hadoop. I made some updates here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HadoopPackagingSpec
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-04
<AnAnt> doko_: ping
<AnAnt> what's the point of "this was changed in the eclipse-3.5 packaging" ?
<doko_> AnAnt: ?
<AnAnt> doko_: LP #491880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491880 in eclipse "eclipse source package provides libswt* binary packages that would conflict with swt-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491880
<doko_> AnAnt: what is your question?
<AnAnt> you said that eclipse 3.5 changed (I think you meant regarding the naming of libswt* packages)
<AnAnt> so the question is why was that done ?
<doko_> ask the guys who did the change
<AnAnt_> sorry, I have a bad connection
<AnAnt_> you said that eclipse 3.5 changed (I think you meant regarding the naming of libswt* packages)
<AnAnt_> so the question is why was that done ?
<doko_> ask the guys who did the change
<doko_> I just pointed out this is not an Ubuntu only change
<AnAnt_> oh , you mean it's in Debian too ?
<doko_> did you see 3.5 in Debian?
<AnAnt_> no
<AnAnt_> then, what do you mean by "not an Ubuntu only change" ?
<AnAnt_> ?
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-06
<AnAnt> bdrung: ping
<bdrung> AnAnt: pong
<AnAnt> bdrung: yes, I wonder why eclipse changed the naming convention for libswt* packages ?
<AnAnt> bdrung: is it intended that swt-gtk source package won't be updated anymore ?
<AnAnt> hmm, later
<AnAnt> back
<nthykier> AnAnt: Hi - I am not quite sure what the future of the swt-gtk source is. The maintainer of it is a member of the eclipse team as well and as I recall, he did the renaming of the swt packages from eclipse. I never questioned his reasons for this.
<AnAnt> I think you mean Adrian, I talked to him on OFTC, and he told me to file a bug on LP against eclipse, so that's what I did
<nthykier> AnAnt: for the rename of the eclipse binary swt package when he did it himself?
<AnAnt> 15:57 <blackxored> seems like we took that approach since they were pushing into maintaining a single copy of swt-gtk, the eclipse one
<AnAnt> 15:57 <blackxored> it should be fixed soon
<AnAnt> 15:57 <blackxored> but you can get most of our attention if you file a bug against the source package
<AnAnt> 15:57 <blackxored> we would eventually rename binary packages
<AnAnt> so I filed the bug
<nthykier> AnAnt: Hmm, thanks for the clarification.
<AnAnt> but since then, I've been getting comments on the LP bug that gave me the impression that eclipse won't revert back the naming convention for libswt* packages
<nthykier> AnAnt: I do not mind renaming back the packages to their original name (again I never saw the reason for renaming in the first place).
<nthykier> AnAnt: I admit that I hope that the swt provided by eclipse will eventually replace the swt-gtk source package and will love to fix the other problem you reported (the SWTError)
<AnAnt> fine with me, but I hope that both Ubuntu & Debian have a unified (or at least compatible) approach regarding eclipse & swt-gtk
<nthykier> AnAnt: Don't worry, we intend to maintain eclipse in Debian as well.
<AnAnt> good
#ubuntu-java 2010-12-09
<nthykier> JamesPage: hey, I uploaded japitools to experimental just now (as I recall you had an Ubuntu patch forwarded for it)
<JamesPage> nthykier: thanks - I'll raise a manual sync request in Ubuntu once its got to unstable; how long would it normally take to make it to unstable?
<nthykier> JamesPage: I uploaded it to experimental to avoid interfering with the current freeze, so it will not be moved to unstable until after Squeeze is released
<nthykier> But it has to be done manually (there is no auto migration like there is from unstable to testing)
<JamesPage> nthykier: OK I'll keep an eye on it and sync when that happens.
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-05
<iamsoscrewed> Hey sup
<iamsoscrewed> You hip linux people should know lots of code
<iamsoscrewed> anyone think they could help me with a particularly vicious java problem?
<iamsoscrewed> Hey pieff
<blair> hello, for precise, do the current the openjdk-7 package contains the 7u1 fixes for issues found by Apache Lucene?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-06
<PedroGomes> hi anyone here? I'm trying to install dk6_27 in Ubuntu with "update-alternatives --install" but the java-rmi.cgi is missing. Does anyone know something about this?
<PedroGomes> It is in earlier packages and on java7, so why is it missing on the last version of jdk6?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-07
<andres_> any one know how to package aplication with persustence.xml outside jar
<blair> hello, are there plans to get the latest openjdk-7 release in 12.04?
<blair> i'm looking at the current openjdk-7 package name and it appears to be based off b147 which is before 7u1 which has fixes for running apache lucence
<blair> looking at NEWS.IcedTea.gz part of openjdk-7-jre, it looks like the bugs are fixed
<jamespage> blair: I would think so - doko might be able to tell us
<doko> precise is icedtea trunk
<blair> jamespage, doko, thanks for confirming it
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-10
<Neil770> hello could anyone help me with stacks on netbeans please
<Neil770> is there anyone that can help me please im really stuck
#ubuntu-java 2014-12-05
<ascendancy> Quick question: anyone work with java-gnome?
#ubuntu-java 2015-12-04
<tdaitx> doko, I would like to get your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7/+bug/1518741
<doko> tdaitx, nah, no pkgconfig file. I think the comment from the one fedora guy was pretty clear
<tdaitx> doko, I agree, I talked quickly to steve about it and he also is of the same opinion... anyway, if something should be done it should be upstream but pkgconfig does not seem the right tool for the job
<tdaitx> doko, anyway, since we are all in agreement, we need to close it as wont fix, but I am unable to do it (option is grayed out as I probably don't have the permissions to do so)
<doko> ohh, maybe ask bdmurray (?) to give you permissions?
<tdaitx> doko, thanks, I have done that
<tdaitx> doko, I have been wondering why we are using a newer jamvm than IcedTea, could you give me some pointers on that?
